

Scientists Accidentally Create Improbable Two-Dimensional Quasicrystals - amazedsaint
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/two-dimensional-quasicrystals/

======
rubidium
Fun story: Shechtman, the discover of (3D) quasicrystals, had to fight for a
long time to gain acceptance of his discovery. The main problem? A Nobel Prize
winner (x2, one in Chemistry, on in Peace) Linus Pauling was adamant that such
a structure was impossible. The full story can be found here:
[http://paulingblog.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/the-
quasicrystal...](http://paulingblog.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/the-
quasicrystals-puzzle-an-introduction/)

It's fun to see that they've found 2D ones.

------
miga
As if quasicrystals were not rare enough, it is good to see an ultimate "test
sample", since 2D object may be much simpler to study.

------
colanderman
Ah, so akin to a Penrose tiling:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_tiling](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_tiling)

